# Western Digital Data LifeGuard Diagnostics



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is there a Western Digital Data LifeGuard Diagnostics version which runs on Windows 8 ?

The version I have only works up to Windows 7.

Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

You should be able to use the latest version of Western Digital Lifeguard Diagnostics in Windows 8 also.

How to test a drive for problems using Data Lifeguard Diagnostics for Windows


----------

